# Audi Canada Website gets first Mk3 Updates



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/tt/tt-coupe.html#

Says Pricing Coming Soon. The are showing the new TT at the Canadian International AutoShow in Toronto as well.


----------

